# Javier Reyes of Animals as Leaders



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 12, 2010)

This guy is really up to par with tosin, he deserves being in this band, fatastic chord playing.


This is probably a repost...oh well...


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Mar 12, 2010)

match made in heaven


----------



## SYLrules88 (Mar 12, 2010)

just when i think im writing some somewhat decent clean stuff, this video comes along and just


----------



## Winspear (Mar 12, 2010)

Absolutely incredible, thanks for sharing.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 12, 2010)

Really nice tone and playing! Great to see more people using the eight-string for stuff other than low F# chugging.


----------



## Fzau (Mar 12, 2010)

Great stuff!


----------



## templton89 (Mar 12, 2010)

thanks for sharing! im really hoping to hear some new stuff from AAL sometime soon.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Mar 12, 2010)

And here was me, getting a little bored with my fingerpicking excorcises. 

BACK TO WORK, FINGERS!


----------



## HandshakeMurder (Mar 12, 2010)

distressed_romeo said:


> Really nice tone and playing! Great to see more people using the eight-string for stuff other than low F# chugging.



I totally agree. Amazingly tasteful and melodic playing. This guy rules!


----------



## paintkilz (Mar 12, 2010)

hes way good and a chill dude..

we were talking about classical and started into flamenco, and how its a style one needs to be born into, because its more cultural....



way cool dude..


----------



## Brendan G (Mar 12, 2010)

I . . . don't . . . shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 12, 2010)

distressed_romeo said:


> Really nice tone and playing! Great to see more people using the eight-string for stuff other than low F# chugging.







Make that F...












...


















Dammit! 


Nice tune, definitely...


----------



## InCasinoOut (Mar 12, 2010)

damn, his impeccable fingerpicking technique makes me feel even worse about mine than I already did. awesome video.


----------



## Lasik124 (Mar 13, 2010)

I like it! Thanks for sharing as I knew he was the guitarist in AAL But never heard just him play!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 13, 2010)

Is that a Jesse Hall guitar?


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 13, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Is that a Jesse Hall guitar?



Sure is!


----------



## splinter8451 (Mar 13, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Is that a Jesse Hall guitar?



Yes it is 

EDIT:


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 13, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Yes it is
> 
> EDIT:


Where can you order them from? I can't find anything on him?


----------



## splinter8451 (Mar 13, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Where can you order them from? I can't find anything on him?



He is not making guitars anymore and he pretty much disappeared off the face of the internet. 

I think he only made like 5 or 6 guitars....? 

Bulb got one, Tosin, Javier, Cataclysmichael (or however you spell his name ) on here got one. Then he made a bass too I think and a black RG style guitar.

EDIT: And if you didn't know, he used the name The Illustrated Luthier if that helps you in your searches online.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 13, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> He is not making guitars anymore and he pretty much disappeared off the face of the internet.
> 
> I think he only made like 5 or 6 guitars....?
> 
> ...


Man! Really!? He made some great looking stuff.

EDIT: Yeah I did know that.


----------



## Malacoda (Mar 13, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Man! Really!? He made some great looking stuff.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah I did know that.



Yeah, he's evaporated seemingly. Deleted myspace and everything.


----------



## splinter8451 (Mar 13, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Man! Really!? He made some great looking stuff.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah I did know that.



Yeah I really liked his style. His guitars are really natural  looking or something. They flow really well.


----------



## dgf (Mar 13, 2010)

InCasinoOut said:


> damn, his impeccable fingerpicking technique makes me feel even worse about mine than I already did. awesome video.


*insert some comment here about how horrible it is to anchor your pinky*

Awesome playing though. Definitely up there with Tosin


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 13, 2010)

Awesome, really wanted to see more about this guy since he is in AAL. Figured he wasn't too shabby if hes been jammin with tosin this whole time.


----------



## Haunted (Mar 14, 2010)

that's a super nice piece and playing
should be on the next album


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 14, 2010)

leandroab said:


> Make that F.
> Dammit!
> 
> 
> Nice tune, definitely...


As stated in this video 
(1:08)...


...AAL Tunes to E B E A D G b e


----------



## jsousa (Mar 14, 2010)

how have i not seen this already. breathtaking.


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 14, 2010)

he is a badass and really nice too. talked with him a while back. that TIL is a bitchin 30" scale.


----------



## Ernesto (Mar 17, 2010)

what pickup is in the neck? sounds sweet.

I love that guitar but wonder if that top horn pointing at your face gets old. 

Too bad TIL quit making guitars.


Can't wait for the next AAL mindblowing!


----------



## Metalus (Mar 17, 2010)

mdd0127 said:


> what pickup is in the neck? sounds sweet.
> 
> I love that guitar but wonder if that top horn pointing at your face gets old.
> 
> ...



If im not mistaken it looks like a Q Tuner bass pickup. Anyone care to clarify?

This vid makes my lpuny little fingers quiver with disappointment


----------



## Winspear (Mar 17, 2010)

Metalus said:


> If im not mistaken it looks like a Q Tuner bass pickup. Anyone care to clarify?



Yep Q Tuner BL5


----------



## guitarplayerone (Mar 18, 2010)

honestly the playing isn't bad but i prefer tosin's composition.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 18, 2010)

this makes me GAS for the roter 8 even more! (Q tuner neck FTW)

and it makes me wish i had the money to get one with a 30"-27" fan too, so i could keep it in drop E tuning (it´s a really awesome tuning).


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey Morten is back! good to see you.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 19, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Hey Morten is back! good to see you.



hah, yeah, i´m back


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 19, 2010)

Norten! 

Back on topic, I really like the man's playing, and there were quite interesting melodies happening there.


----------



## Daggorath (Mar 20, 2010)

Fantastic, should have more of a creative input in future. Perfect player for a band like AAL. As good as the first album was, I think when they find their sound it'll be less shreddy and much more eclectic even than now.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 21, 2010)

I managed to catch this guy when they came through with Dilinger. Super nice guy and cool facial hair ha!
Anyone know if he'll be writing on any future AAL material? Because this sounds pretty AAL worthy


----------



## wejdeby (Mar 28, 2010)

great playing, sounds kind of Opeth-ish to me


----------



## pirateparty (Mar 28, 2010)

Illustrated 8 strings are the best looking/sounding 8 strings I've seen, it really sucks he quit making them cause I'm gasing super hard


----------



## Winspear (Mar 29, 2010)

pirateparty said:


> Illustrated 8 strings are the best looking/sounding 8 strings I've seen, it really sucks he quit making them cause I'm gasing super hard



Yeah man...I'm really struggling to find another that I like as much


----------



## pirateparty (Apr 6, 2010)

How does Javier connect the Eleven rack with his Amp/Cab?

I know the Eleven has a few different input/outputs but I'm confused as to what his signal chain is. My guess would be the Eleven is in the FX loop of his Mesa, but wouldn't the preamp signal from the head distort whatever signal the Eleven is putting out? 

I'm planning on getting an Eleven and using it with my 5150II, and probably picking up a Ground Control to have my 5150 lead channel, and Eleven clean/fx channels live. How would I wire this?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey, Guys

You know the Illustrated Luthier is coming back right Lord willing.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 6, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Hey, Guys
> 
> You know the Illustrated Luthier is coming back right Lord willing.
> 
> I think he plans on making production models or semi - customs.



Where did you hear this? Awesome news


----------



## paintkilz (Apr 6, 2010)

pirateparty said:


> How does Javier connect the Eleven rack with his Amp/Cab?
> 
> I know the Eleven has a few different input/outputs but I'm confused as to what his signal chain is. My guess would be the Eleven is in the FX loop of his Mesa, but wouldn't the preamp signal from the head distort whatever signal the Eleven is putting out?
> 
> I'm planning on getting an Eleven and using it with my 5150II, and probably picking up a Ground Control to have my 5150 lead channel, and Eleven clean/fx channels live. How would I wire this?



when we were partying i was talking to him about it, as i thought it strange to have that setup vs tosin's axe/2/90/2 rig...

i wantttt to say he was using it strictly for effects, but i belive he was using it for a preamp...he was a little out of it, and wayyyyyy drunk...i do know its in the mesa loop. he said he really likes it although its tones are nowhere near that of teh axe-fx as he put it..


----------



## Fuel (Apr 7, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> Where did you hear this? Awesome news


Second'd. Can you give us the source for that, before we all get our hopes up?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 7, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> Where did you hear this? Awesome news




Holloway:
I talked with him via facebook and he has his equipment still, and plans to build again one day, but not right now. He moved out near me, and I actually know his wife and her family. He seems like a really nice guy, and is obviously uber talented, so I hope he starts building again soon. Oh, and the line for his customs begins right behind ME!!! That TIL8 of Bulb's and Cataclysmchild's are probably my two favorite guitars of all time.


Ok I take back the semi - production models. I thought somebody said something about that. Nevermind but he plans on building again so.


----------



## blacai (Aug 15, 2016)

Ok, sorry for the necromancy post...

I attended a concert of Animals as Leaders yesterday night.
Lot of people talk just about Tosin(there are tons of reasons...) but after have seen Javier Reyes playing live... I just can say HE IS THE F***** MASTER

I thought I would leave the concert thinking on selling all my guitars, but seeing how he plays gave an extra punch of motivation.


----------



## TheDandy (Aug 19, 2016)

Gawd I love this clip. Sums up nearly everything I love in a clean 8 string piece.


----------



## gingerman (Aug 23, 2016)

I actually like Javier's stylye much more than Tosin's. More taste and less shredding.


----------

